# Peel or be Peeled



## O5L1N (Nov 21, 2014)

My 3- year old son, of all things, wanted to be a banana for Halloween. 
I figured this forum would be the place to post this. 
We had a lot of fun and I hope you enjoy! (We made the most of it)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha! Cool!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was great. And your little boy was spot on. I think you have a future horror star there. Are you in Maryland by any chance? I see the banana costume was popular there.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, that was so adorable!


----------

